

Silphium: Did Greek science die out because their elite discovered The Pill? - byrneseyeview
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silphium

======
ivankirigin
Here is an interesting note from FuturePundit:

"Upper Class Fertility Rising Due To Competitive Birthing?"
<http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/004462.html>

